

IBM was granted 6,180 US patents in 2011, Apple? 676 Samsung 4894 No. 2 - liuwei6
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/01/12/heres-a-fun-fact-ibm-was-granted-6180-us-patents-in-2011-apple-676/

======
mvikramaditya
More than the quantity, quality and the actual implementation of these patents
matter.

Like the old joke goes, why take the trouble of implementing your idea when
you cant patent it and live off royalties?

------
Delmania
As far as I know, Apple doesn't have a general research and development
department like IBM, Microsoft, Google, and many others. The company focuses
pretty much on devices and services.

------
edge17
I'll admit I didn't bother reading the article, but what exactly is this
supposed to be a measure of?

